# Killer croc to live at zoo



## News Bot (Feb 18, 2009)

*Published:* 18-Feb-09 10:41 AM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

THE 4.3-metre crocodile confirmed to have taken a five-year-old boy from the Daintree River in far north Queensland will be sent to a farm or zoo, not put down.

*Read More...*


----------



## Lovemydragons (Feb 18, 2009)

Why do they need to remove the croc anyway?? Are there signs up warning people there are crocs swimming there?? Or was is a camping ground type thing?? That is a different story. 

I think we can't just remove something everytime it does what comes naturally. Same goes with the sharks in the ocean. 

If you want to risk your life by jumping in with these giant eating machines then go ahead, but I do believe they were there first!


----------



## Tozzay (Feb 18, 2009)

I totally agree Lovemydragons

that is the animals home.
of course if someone came into our home we would attack it
but would they try to remove us

I hate the way that some humans think they are above animals.
animals have lives aswel.
& they are stupid for taking them out of there natural habitat.

as for sharks.
its there territory your entering everyone should know the risk you take when you enter a sharks teritory

leave the animals alone.
i say good on the parents for not putting the croc down

& why cant they be like steve irwin and just relocate the croc not put it in a zoo!
if its not going to be shown whats the friggen point!


----------



## jemnesa (Feb 18, 2009)

they live on the daintree were not camping or swiming just well a kid trying to find his pet and it could be worse!! the father asked for it not to be killed sucks but its better then the other


----------



## Mayhem (Feb 18, 2009)

jemnesa said:


> they live on the daintree were not camping or swiming just well a kid trying to find his pet and it could be worse!! the father asked for it not to be killed sucks but its better then the other


 

Is it just me or does this post not make any sense?


----------



## PhilK (Feb 18, 2009)

If it's being removed, it significantly decreases the chances of it being shot by a redneck wanting vengeance.


----------



## Lovemydragons (Feb 18, 2009)

Removing this croc wont stop someone shooting another croc instead. 

Does anyone know what the family was doing down near this water source?? Are they locals or family on holiday? 

I think better education or signage in that location maybe?


----------



## PhilK (Feb 18, 2009)

Locals. I think the parents of the kid own a caravan park or something? He and his brother were walking along when their dog ran off.. He went to find the dog and a croc got him.

EDIT: "Jeremy's parents, who run a tourism destination in the Daintree..."


----------



## Lovemydragons (Feb 18, 2009)

oh ok, well I would say tragic accident. And hope the other locals in the area have learnt from this.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Feb 18, 2009)

Mayhem said:


> Is it just me or does this post not make any sense?


 Absolutely none.....


----------



## SamNabz (Feb 18, 2009)

the kids were 5 and 7..even if they did know of the dangers in the river which im sure their parents would have warned them about, end of the day they're kids who were chasing their pet...the parents have already agreed for the croc not to be put down isn't that enough?? they lost a child and your all worried that the croc is getting removed..fair enough they were in its territory but that doesnt excuse the fact that it took a childs life and got off pretty well...
you're all blowing this out of proportion


----------



## Noongato (Feb 18, 2009)

A croc is not a "killer"
Its not going to start coming out of the water and breaking into peoples houses and eating everyone. Why is it even such a big deal when someone is eaten by a animal?
If a dog bites a person it gets put down, and yet we have people who gather in gangs and bash young kids and women who dont get put down.


----------



## SamNabz (Feb 18, 2009)

just goes to show that human lives are and will always be thought of as more important than an animals life...


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 18, 2009)

sad to lose such a young child ,poor little guy

the croc will be fine ,i just feel sorry for the parents of that child to deal with this
and they didnt want the croc destroyed,they are great people


----------



## SnapKitten (Feb 22, 2009)

First off, I feel sorry for the kids family and for the kid. Its always sad when something like this happens. But I was always told you don't play in flood water near croc areas. Especially with a dog. It's asking for trouble.

As for the sharks that came up in the convo eariler, if you are going to go swimming in the ocean, and dressed as a seal, what do you expect. 

Everyones untouchable until the sh#t hits the fan. It's just sucks when its a poor kid that gets made to make people realise.


----------

